# What could I grow?



## Sugarnails (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a 55 gallon tank that I keep Mbuna Cichlids in. I'm trying to figure out what I could keep besides Java Ferns, Vallisneria, Hygro, Anubias, and Crypts. So far my fish seem to tolerate plants, and I would have some growing if it weren't for the bad case of BBA a few weeks ago.

I have two shoplights over the tank, and they each hold 2 40w plant growth bulbs. That gives me about 2.9wpg. I've heard this is about medium light range, right? I'll have DIY CO2 up and running as soon as I can make bottles that don't leak. [smilie=s: I only have Flourish, Flourish Tabs, and Plantabbs in the way of fertilizer right now. The substrate is about 1.5" of coarse sand. I'll be adding some laterite and more sand, and then black gravel on top of that.

The pH is 7.4. KH is 12 (it'll go down with CO2, right?). GH is 10.

I'd like to keep
- Dwarf Hairgrass
- A Red Melon or Ozelot Sword
- Rotala indica
- Cabomba (green)
- Water Sprite
- Rotala wallichii

Do you think I could? If not, what are some possibilities? Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

From easiest to the hardiest... Water-sprite, Rotala Indica, Red melon sword, dwarf hair grass, Cabomba. Some of these plants require a higher light like Cabomba and D. Hair grass, which should do ok but may not flourish. The order of the list is from my experience with these plants and others opinions may vary.


----------



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

water wyeteria is a really nice background plant. Tolerates low light. i have 2 wpg


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

I have 4 mbuna, a Hap., and 2 neolaprologs. So far the only plants they've nibbled on are Potamogeton perfoliatus, and stargrass. I try very hard to make sure they have a diet that approximates what they need. I have seven different foods that I rotate to keep them happy and healthy, and most importantly - *away from my plants!*
What species are the fish?

Oh, the list:
Amazon sword
Java fern
Echinodorus tenellus
Eleocharis montevidensis
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Lysimachia nummularia
Nymphaea lotus
Nymphoides aquatica
Potamogeton perfoliatus
Rotalla wallichii


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

jcolletteiii said:


> I have 4 mbuna, a Hap., and 2 neolaprologs. So far the only plants they've nibbled on are Potamogeton perfoliatus, and stargrass. I try very hard to make sure they have a diet that approximates what they need. I have seven different foods that I rotate to keep them happy and healthy, and most importantly - *away from my plants!*
> What species are the fish?
> 
> Oh, the list:
> ...


What is your PH and GH with Co2?


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

Woops, didn't see your question. My pH is usually around 6.7 to 6.8, KH between 5 and 5.5. CO2 at least 23.5 ppm.


----------

